# regalo



## rogerazo

¿Podrían decirme cómo se dice "regalo" en portugués, por favor? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

rogerazo said:


> ¿Podrían decirme cómo se dice "regalo" en portugués, por favor? Muchas gracias de antemano.



Normalmente, significa presente. Outros sentidos, dependerá do contexto.


----------



## Naticruz

rogerazo said:


> ¿Podrían decirme cómo se dice "regalo" en portugués, por favor? Muchas gracias de antemano.


Bienvenido al foro Rogerazo

Si vas de viaje y quieres traer un regalo a tu amiga, le traes «*uma lembrança*»
Si es el día del cumpleaños de tu amiga le regalas «*un presente»*, como dice Ricardo Tavares.

Esto es lo que se dice aquí, en Portugal.
Mejores saludos


----------



## willy2008

En Brasil se dice igual .


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Naticruz said:


> Bienvenido al foro Rogerazo
> 
> Si vas de viaje y quieres traer un regalo a tu amiga, le traes «*uma lembrança*»
> Si es el día del cumpleaños de tu amiga le regalas «*un presente»*, como dice Ricardo Tavares.
> 
> Esto es lo que se dice aquí, en Portugal.
> Mejores saludos



Hola a todos:

Aproveito a oportunidade para perguntar-lhes se é correto falar em termos de “presente”  nos seguintes casos:

Esta comida es un regalo para el paladar (una comida o bebida es deliciosa)

Estos zapatos  son un regalo o están regalados (estos zapatos están a un precio mucho más bajo que el normal)

El regalo de boda que le di fue un fin de semana para dos en un hotel cinco estrellas (regalo de casamiento, regalo de cumpleaños, regalo de aniversario, etc.)

Todos são presentes?

Muito obrigado

A.A.

Corrijan mi portugués, por favor, estoy recién –tratando- de aprender (y este idioma es mucho más complicado que el mío...)


----------



## willy2008

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aproveito a oportunidade para perguntar-lhes se é correto falar em termos de “presente” nos seguintes casos:
> 
> Esta comida es un regalo para el paladar (una comida o bebida es deliciosa)
> 
> Estos zapatos son un regalo o están regalados (estos zapatos están a un precio mucho más bajo que el normal)
> 
> El regalo de boda que le di fue un fin de semana para dos en un hotel cinco estrellas (regalo de casamiento, regalo de cumpleaños, regalo de aniversario, etc.)
> 
> Todos são presentes?
> 
> Muito obrigado
> 
> A.A.
> 
> Corrijan mi portugués, por favor, estoy recién –tratando- de aprender (y este idioma es mucho más complicado que el mío...)


Cuando nos referimos a una comida o una musica en portugues no decimos regalo para el paladar o para los oidos,sino deleite.En el caso de la tercera oracion y si no entendií mal tu pregunta, esta en preterito perfecto.


----------



## Carfer

Em português de Portugal pode dizer 'regalo para o paladar/para o ouvido/para o olhar...' no sentido de deleite, prazer. Nesse caso não poderá usar 'presente', que na acepção indicada significa oferta.

No segundo caso aqui diriamos 'são dados' ou 'são quase dados' (não tome a expressão pelo seu valor literal, neste caso 'dados' não quer dizer que são uma oferta, que não têm custos, mas sim que têm um preço anormalmente baixo).

No terceiro caso pode usar 'presente' ou 'prenda'.

Cumprimentos

Carfer


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## rafael marquez lucas

hola buenas tardes, querria saber como seria la traduccion al portugues (portugal) no brasileño, de el siguiente texto.

cajas de regalo con esquinas y asas de metal.


un saludo y gracias de antemano.

segun mi contexto " caja de regalo" como seria, caixa do lembrança o caixa do presente.


----------



## Vanda

Caixa de/para presente.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Em português de Portugal pode dizer 'regalo para o paladar/para o ouvido/para o olhar...' no sentido de deleite, prazer. Nesse caso não poderá usar 'presente', que na acepção indicada significa oferta.
> 
> No segundo caso aqui diriamos 'são dados' ou 'são quase dados' (não tome a expressão pelo seu valor literal, neste caso 'dados' não quer dizer que são uma oferta, que não têm custos, mas sim que têm um preço anormalmente baixo).
> 
> No terceiro caso pode usar 'presente' ou 'prenda'.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> 
> Carfer


 
Uma pergunta, podemos dizer no segundo caso?

_Esses sapatos são um achado _

Obrigado

MG


----------



## MOC

Por aqui sim, Mangato. Geralmente usa-se quando tem bastante qualidade e no entanto foi bastante barato.


----------



## Vanda

cajas de regalo con esquinas y asas de metal.

Caixas de presente com cantos e alças de metal.


----------



## Mangato

MOC said:


> Por aqui sim, Mangato. Geralmente usa-se quando tem bastante qualidade e no entanto foi bastante barato.


 
Obrigado MOC.

 Por aqui dizemos nesse caso, além disso, _un chollo_, ou _una ganga._


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> Obrigado MOC.
> 
> Por aqui dizemos nesse caso, além disso, _un chollo_, ou _una *ganga*._



Eu pensava que ganga tivesse o mesmo significado em português de "pechincha", cuja definição do Michaelis é:
*pe.chin.cha*
s. f. Pop. 1. Lucro inesperado; bom negócio. 2. Coisa comprada a preço muito reduzido. 3. Grande conveniência.

Um achado, como já foi dito, seria algo muito bom (boa qualidade) e com um preço abaixo do normal. Enquanto pechincha, teria o significado mais marcado no preço baixo.

Mas, posso estar enganado...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Eu pensava que ganga tivesse o mesmo significado em português de "pechincha", cuja definição do Michaelis é:
> *pe.chin.cha*
> s. f. Pop. 1. Lucro inesperado; bom negócio. 2. Coisa comprada a preço muito reduzido. 3. Grande conveniência.
> 
> Um achado, como já foi dito, seria algo muito bom (boa qualidade) e com um preço abaixo do normal. Enquanto pechincha, teria o significado mais marcado no preço baixo.
> 
> Mas, posso estar enganado...


 
Podem ser as duas. Veja o nosso dicionário: Ganga 
 
Abcs.


----------

